
ISRO PSLV-C37 onboard camera showing 104 satellite separation - swatkat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYf_uyHQN5o
======
captn3m0
The Satellite separation starts at 1:23 or so, after the Third stage. 88 of
the satellites (nanosats?) were by Planet.com and will be used for imaging as
part of their Flock 3p: [https://www.planet.com/pulse/record-
breaking-88-satellites/](https://www.planet.com/pulse/record-
breaking-88-satellites/)

r/ISRO has the complete payload details:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ISRO/comments/5t7a75/pslvc37_cartos...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ISRO/comments/5t7a75/pslvc37_cartosat2d_mission_updates_and_discussion/)

------
vivekv
This is a fairly amazing video. I wonder what is the size of a nano satellite

~~~
happy-go-lucky
A CubeSat (U-class spacecraft) is a type of miniaturized satellite for space
research that is made up of multiples of 10×10×11.35 cm cubic units. CubeSats
have a mass of no more than 1.33 kilograms per unit, and often use commercial
off-the-shelf (COTS) components for their electronics and structure.

The term "CubeSat" was coined to denote nanosatellites that adhere to the
standards described in the CubeSat design specification.

Source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CubeSat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CubeSat)

------
liotier
I don't understand releasing them so close: isn't the whole point of a large
number of satellites to give them different orbits ?

~~~
sjburt
In the case of the Planet satellites, they will be spread out using
differential drag over the next few months.

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1509.03270.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1509.03270.pdf)

~~~
gokhan
Something like this?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh0kJgHKeXo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh0kJgHKeXo)

------
swatkat
Another slightly better quality video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvJYSmplzXc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvJYSmplzXc)

------
vermontdevil
These cubesats are clustered closer than I thought they would be.

